# Fish TB?



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

Not my fish, for a user on another forum.

My fish had fish TB about 6 years ago and it looked like this. I think this guy's borleyi has TB. Any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Only a lab biopsy will determine what it is for sure. Could be a tumor or other undefined growth.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

GTZ said:


> Only a lab biopsy will determine what it is for sure. Could be a tumor or other undefined growth.


I know but if you had to make a bet, would you bet for or against TB?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I would say no, judging from the pictures.

GROSS LESIONS
Emaciation, poor growth, retarded sexual maturation, or decreased reproductive performance may be the only clinical signs of mycobacteriosis. Other lesions include skeletal deformities; chronic, nonhealing, shallow to deep ulcers or fin erosion Internally, 1 - 4 mm white nodules may be present on the viscera, especially hypertrophic kidney or spleen. A more acute form of the disease, associated with abdominal distention and dermal edema is less common.
HISTOPATHOLOGY
There is a chronic inflammatory response with epithelioid macrophages surrounding the bacteria. Lesions often have necrotic centers and may have melanomacrophages or melanocytes. Bacteria are typically located in the center of the inflammatory focus.
Fish Disease Diagnosis and Treatment 2nd Ed.
-Noga


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

That sounded more like Klingon than English. .

Thanks GTZ, I'll let the guy know.


----------



## unk3wl (Sep 16, 2013)

the fish is my fish, he is perfectly normal other than the growth that literally appeared over night. No abnormal behaviour, eats like a pig as usual, swimming around being himself. if this info helps at all, and thank you for the replies and for posting, pablo!


----------

